

Which Metrics Equal Happy Users? - lauraklein
http://www.slicedbreaddesign.com/blog/index.php/2009/12/which-metrics-equal-happy-users/
A discussion of what metrics mean in regard to the happiness of your user base.
======
run4yourlives
>So, how can I tell whether my users are happy?

Ask them.

>You know, without talking to every single one of them?

It never fails to amaze me how people actively avoid getting their answer from
the source than can provide it.

